# Robber Fly



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

A robber fly right after catching one of my bees.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great picture! I saw a robber fly at my hives for the first time recently, but didn't have a camera handy.


----------



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the same problem. Darn things.


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

I was wondering what those are when I saw one the other day. Just-- so creepy. And I'm not creeped out by much of anything, but carrying a fellow insect around like a soda is just too much.


----------

